# Kodi UPnP not working in 12.0



## balanga (Mar 24, 2019)

I set up MiniDlna on one of my FreeBSD machines and tried to play music via Kodi's UPnP Media Servers (Auto-Discover) option

Main Menu -> Music -> Files -> UPnP Media Servers (Auto-Discover)

and it didn't find anything so I thought I hadn't setup the server properly.  That was using Kodi on FreeBSD. Now trying the same thing on an Android tablet it sees several servers. 
If anyone else uses Kodi on FreeBSD do you see the same behaviour?


----------



## balanga (Mar 25, 2019)

I decided to build Kodi from ports and now I am able to access MiniDlna servers on my network.


----------



## balanga (Mar 26, 2019)

balanga said:


> I decided to build Kodi from ports and now I am able to access MiniDlna servers on my network.



Back to the drawing board.... I've now found out that my build worked on 11.2, but not on 12.0. In fact I didn't need to have built it in the first place since I was using two different machines, one on 12.0 and the other on 11.2. I first tried it on one and found that the UPnP storage selections didn't find anything, so I thought I'd build it from sources to see if it made a difference. I built it on another machine which was running 11.2, not realising, and not even considering that a pkg built on 11.2 could not be installed on 12.0. Eventually I  created a pkg on another system running 12.0, only to find that the UPnP functionality was exactly the same as the originally pkg. 
So the question is why would UPnP work differently on different releases of FreeBSD?


----------

